# Might be getting a goat?- TODAY :)



## Parsnip (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Right now I have sheep, but I might be getting a goat soon. A dairy goat.
Looking at a Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf cross doe that is almost a year old.
I've been wanting a goat for extra milk, just in case there is a bummer lamb, or a ewe whose milk has not come in at the time of birth. JUST want to be prepared for the unexpected.

Plus goats are just awesome. I was highly involved in 4-H back in high school, and wouldn't mind providing goats for kids who would like to show them at fair. One of my goals is to help get more kids involved with 4-H because it is one of the best things that I ever did growing up.

This is just an idea, can I have opinions?


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 24, 2014)

I second the 4-H thing. If I could make every kid take at least a year of 4-H of FFA I would.

If you are going to try to raise goats for show. I would say stick to one breed. I think most shows in my area for goats are breed specific...But I don't raise goats, now, do I?

As for having milk on hand. It might be helpful. My uncle bought a pair of bum butcher lambs who came with a nanny to feed them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 24, 2014)

One thing to consider is that goats NEED another GOAT companion!

I believe you can show Mini Nubians, but I *think* they need to be registered (it may be different in 4H ?). Do you know it the cross could be registered as a F1 Mini Nubian?


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 24, 2014)

I think our fair is a bit different?
I've seen younger kids in like the Junior showmanship ring have mixed breed goats.
I know there are categories for JUST milk production, based on breed.
Like there's definitely the BREEDS judging group, but then there's other categories.
Hair coat, milk production.... smaller categories for less experienced goat showing
The goat showing at the county fair is pretty laid back.
There is the handful of "elite" showers, well known families who raise specifically for showing.
Same with pigs.

When I raised pigs, I went with the less pricey ones, and mainly did it for the experience 

... now that I think about it, I hardly ever see any meat goats for show.
They are all the dairy breeds.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with you that goats are awesome.
I also agree with you that 4 H is awesome.  Every year we take some extra goats to a 4 H Fitting and Showing Clinic for kids who are interested in learning about showing dairy goats.
In fact, it was just about a month ago.

First picture, the guy in white is a large animal vet who is in our breeding club.  He conducted the clinic.




 

The lady in this picture works at N.C. State University and is who asked us to come.  That's my goat Clementine.



 

My daughter Rachel is kneeling and imparting her words of wisdom after many years in the show ring.  All 3 of the animals are ours.  From left to right, Clementine, Moonpie, and Buffy.



 

Walking around the imaginary show ring.  Rachel is playing the judge.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 24, 2014)

Found a couple more.  Once the sheep finished with the ring we got a little actual ring time.





My daughter Rachel on right with Moonpie, her two friends with Buffy and Clementine


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 24, 2014)

LOVE THE PICTURES


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 25, 2014)

Went to take a look at the goat I'm interested in.
She's a real sweetheart  About 10 months and confirmed pregnant. (wasn't expecting that part but that's how milk is made right?)
Literally probably one of the friendliest goats I've ever met ever.
She's black with a white tipped tail and a frosted muzzle and ears.
_Super decent price_ as the family who owns her is moving soon.
This doe goat and the rest of the group looked real healthy, the lady was incredibly nice.

The person selling was also trying to throw in the mother of the 10month old doe who is currently 7-8.
Current age is unknown because she was rescued from a dairy farm.
Has been at their farm for 3 years and is friendly and easy to handle as well.
The older doe is currently producing milk.

Most likely going to get the young pregnant doe.
Would I have to get another goat to keep the young one company? Or are sheep enough company?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 26, 2014)

Two goats are better company for each other than any other animal. Sheep will do in a pinch, but it is always best if it is possible to get 2 goats. They adjust fastest if they come with a buddy from the same farm. I prefer to buy or sell 2 at a time whenever possible. If they look well cared for and are healthy and happy, why not? Two goats also means twice the fun.......


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Goats are awesome.  Get two.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 26, 2014)

Haha, I REALLY want to get two goats, but my dad gave me *the look* when I suggested getting two and said...
"NO"

I''m probably going to go over and take a looksie at the goats again today to make a final decision.
I'll bring my camera to take some pics


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Parsnip (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol I see the goat community here is similar to the sheep community.
_EVERYONE LOVES PICTURES _

Leaving now, I'll be back in a bit!
Lucky me, the lady only lives 10 or so minutes away from me!! heehee


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay, here we go.

This is the doe that I am for sure going to get. I put a deposit down on her today.
She's 50% Nigerian Dwarf, 25% Alpine, 25% Nubian.
Pics are a little blurry, but you get the general idea 
almost 10 months old and due to kid in August.







And here's the other goat I might get... still have to convince my dad!
This is the dam of the doe I'm getting. She's about 7-8 and was rescued from a dairy farm.
She has a crooked mouth from getting kicked at her old home, but she's a real sweet girl now. Been handled by kind people for the past 3 years. In milk right now.



The picture is not that great, but again, oh well!
She's 50% Nubian, 50% Alpine.

The lady REALLY wants them to go together, so she's wanting to sell both for a GREAT price.
Seems like a genuinely kind person  I told her I'd update her about them after I have them and she was so pleased haha.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 26, 2014)

Go for it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yup...go for it and make them give you that chicken in the first photo too !


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 26, 2014)

You think it's a good choice?
Don't know if I should say the price... but $150 for both is real good I think.

Tomorrow might be the only opportunity I'll be able to pick them up.
My dad's the only one who knows how to drive the stock trailer and back it up without crashing into a house or something LOL ... still trying to master the art of parking and driving while hauling a trailer.

My dad is not that pleased that I wanted the older goat as well :/
But she is a real sweetie pie and is producing milk right now.

Gosh I hope I'm not making a mistake......


AND YES THE CHICKEN WAS AWESOME.
In the barn there are some new mom chickens with recently hatched young'uns. I forgot how cute little chicks were.
I also didn't know that the mom chickens growled if you got too close to them and their babes. Kind of a scary noise lol


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Parsnip said:


> You think it's a good choice?
> Don't know if I should say the price... but $150 for both is real good I think.
> 
> Tomorrow might be the only opportunity I'll be able to pick them up.
> ...



I sell a single adult goat for $200 to $250, so you're getting a great deal.  

You're getting a good doe and an older doe who is still in milk.  Good job!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2014)

As long as they are healthy, I say go for it! Just remember to check the whole goat down before you buy so you don't have to worry about them spreading anything in your flock! 

You will love goats, even more than the sheep


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 27, 2014)

I got the chance to 'pat them down' and look at them up close yesterday 
No weird lumps or bumps or odd colored udders or missing hair or anything.
I think I actually sat with them in the barn and chatted with the owner for a good 90 minutes too hah
She's awesome and has all the vaccination records seriously everything.

Their feet looked pretty darn good 
The goat totally didn't care that we were touching their legs and feet and faces and udders.

I'm excited


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 27, 2014)

Be careful or you'll end up coming home with your livestock trailer full to the max with goats AND chicks


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Be careful or you'll end up coming home with your livestock trailer full to the max with goats AND chicks



Yep.  Happens all the time.  They say, "I can stop anytime," and "It's just recreational."  But soon you end up with a pen full of goats and chickens.

I swear, I can stop anytime.


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 27, 2014)

SO TRUE!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2014)

Well?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 27, 2014)

Parsnip said:


> I got the chance to 'pat them down' and look at them up close yesterday
> No weird lumps or bumps or odd colored udders or missing hair or anything.
> I think I actually sat with them in the barn and chatted with the owner for a good 90 minutes too hah
> She's awesome and has all the vaccination records seriously everything.
> ...


I'm excited for you.


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 28, 2014)

oh!
They traveled surprisingly well!
Like, didn't make a sound and they were super easy to load!

They made it home fine, and are very well behaved. 
Well, ya know they tested the barn stalls, but didn't try to bust out.
The older doe is incredibly sweet. I also thought they'd be really vocal?
But they just hummed and muttered to themselves, it was great.

I'll have to take pictures this afternoon when I get home from school.
The 10 month old is names Poptart, and the 8 year old is Virginia. lol


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 28, 2014)

Gosh the lady was so sad to see them go though!
I felt kinda bad...


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 28, 2014)

You will love goat milk. Its great. Way better than cow milk in our opinion.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2014)

alsea1 said:


> You will love goat milk. Its great. Way better than cow milk in our opinion.


x2


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 29, 2014)

HERE THEY ARE.
They're finally settled in, after a day of not really eating.
They ate all their food last night and are browsing around today 
Both are wonderful


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats parsnip


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 29, 2014)

Congratulations! They are adorable. And I know you will love them! Goats are the best!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats! You will love them... even more than your sheep


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats!!!!  They look great!


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 30, 2014)

Milked Virginia this morning.
I kept her little one (who still nurses at 10 months old ) separated from Virginia last night.
I guess because of her busy background, she never got the chance to wean her babies because they were taken from her nearly at birth. 

SO this morning, Virginia's udder was FULL. She has such a huge udder, it's so uneven.
But seriously her teats are ideal for milking. 
They're like giant sausages. SO easy to milk, holy crud.

Virginia wasn't so sure of me at first so she kicked around and bellowed.
But after a while she settled, ate her grain and let me milk her.
I forgot how much of a workout milking is.
Yay for strong forearms!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 30, 2014)

haha. That's great that she is easy to milk. That is kind of funny a 10 month old is still nursing. My mom had a cat that nursed until he was literally twice the size of his mom before she made him stop Well that is good that you are having fun with them! Have you drank any of the milk yet?


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 1, 2014)

alsea1 said:


> You will love goat milk. Its great. Way better than cow milk in our opinion.


x2


----------



## alsea1 (May 1, 2014)

Have you got milking down yet?  
Me and Goldie finally got it together.  Long as I make sure she has plenty of feed in the bucket she is willing to let me milk her.


----------



## Parsnip (May 1, 2014)

alsea1 said:


> Have you got milking down yet?
> Me and Goldie finally got it together.  Long as I make sure she has plenty of feed in the bucket she is willing to let me milk her.



I've milked goats before, but they were all Sannen does, and had very wide teats.
Virginia is a lot different.
As long as she has her grain she's good to go!!! (plus a few chopped apple slices)
It's a little tough the first few minutes, because she stamps her feet a little...
Probably not used to me milking her yet! 
I've gotten quite a bit from her so far though. Like, seriously... WOW
I'm straining, and then freezing the milk for future use with lambs or kids.


----------



## alsea1 (May 1, 2014)

Goldie does the stamping thing too. So what I've done is grasp her teat, wait. Give her the chance to get her stamp done. Then start milking.  I guess I might startle some too if someone grabbed me that way. LOL
Chill it and give it a try.


----------



## Parsnip (May 1, 2014)

Milked her this evening and was almost done.....
THEN I DECIDED TO TAKE MY HAND OFF OF HER FOR ONE SECOND TO BRUSH A FLY FROM MY FACE AND SHE STEPPED IN THE MILK PAIL.
And spilled like... almost half a gallon everywhere.

I'll have to learn to act quickly when I see a leg lift up to kick the pail over


----------



## SA Farm (May 1, 2014)

I'm sure she was thinking something along the lines of "That will teach YOU to stop paying attention to me for 1 second!" lol 
I had to learn that lesson too  If my hand has to move, so does the pail!


----------



## hilarie (May 11, 2014)

Not to mention the MILK already coming in.  They're like having tacos.  Just one is just _wrong_.


----------



## hilarie (May 11, 2014)

I have the fastest swoop reflex in the East.  If that head even comes up out of the feed pail, even if all four are still on the floor....both my hands are on that bucket.
And for the instances that she beats you to the punch, did you know ruined milk poured on an apple tree makes the best tasting apples in the world?


----------



## SillyChicken (May 14, 2014)

nah, now you have to go back and get some chickens to feed the wasted milk to... see how that works?  
Congrats on your goats!


----------



## hilarie (May 15, 2014)

SillyChicken said:


> nah, now you have to go back and get some chickens to feed the wasted milk to... see how that works?
> Congrats on your goats!


I have 19 chickens, 16 chicks and 6 turkey poults coming up - they LOVE that ruined milk! (and I just love what it does to the droppings for half a day  )


----------



## hilarie (May 16, 2014)

It sounds like you're doing great with them - and yes, keep hand milking and you'll have Popeye forearms.
On the subject of LONG nursers, I have a yearling Oberhasli/LaMancha doeling (who *might* be pregnant - won't know for another 6-7 weeks) who is 13 months old and STILL nursing.  Drives me nuts; a big chunk of milk missing twice a day when I milk out her mamma.  I can't believe that Lilly is a) still nursing, and b) Claarice still LETS her.  I don't really have another pen with which to separate these two, and anyway Lilly is a *wicked* escape artist who's been known to climb straight up over fences twice her height.  How long does this go on?? and isn't her drinking milk not good for the microbial balance in her rumen?  Don't think for a moment she doesn't have plenty of good hay at all times, and now as spring moves along, fresh green browse.  Cheeky wench!


----------



## Parsnip (May 16, 2014)

hilarie said:


> It sounds like you're doing great with them - and yes, keep hand milking and you'll have Popeye forearms.
> On the subject of LONG nursers, I have a yearling Oberhasli/LaMancha doeling (who *might* be pregnant - won't know for another 6-7 weeks) who is 13 months old and STILL nursing.  Drives me nuts; a big chunk of milk missing twice a day when I milk out her mamma.  I can't believe that Lilly is a) still nursing, and b) Claarice still LETS her.  I don't really have another pen with which to separate these two, and anyway Lilly is a *wicked* escape artist who's been known to climb straight up over fences twice her height.  How long does this go on?? and isn't her drinking milk not good for the microbial balance in her rumen?  Don't think for a moment she doesn't have plenty of good hay at all times, and now as spring moves along, fresh green browse.  Cheeky wench!



That sounds exactly like Poptart


----------

